# hermit crab of what sort?



## Murrayhallbuccaneer (Feb 8, 2009)

heya im new to this site 

my mum has got a 5ft by 2 ft marine tank thats been up and running for at least 3 years now, we just bought a hermit crab (large) from a respectable fish store saying it would be fine with what we have in the tank, but we dont know what kind of hermit crab, we are just curious to see what type it is


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Its somewhere along the lines of Red Leg, or Hairy, or something like that. Can't seem to remember the name.

However, they are not reef safe, so be careful.


----------



## Murrayhallbuccaneer (Feb 8, 2009)

oh darn new something was up! its all good though nothing gone wrong yet thanks though!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum. 

i personally wouldnt add anything to my tank that a store said was ok to add, respectable or not. usually they are just looking for a sale or dont know.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

IMHO it looks a lot like the red tip hermit which is reef safe, but i'll link so that more can ID. if it is this crab don't get overly confident. Hear a talk from Bob Fenner that i completely agree with and have experienced with crabs and shrimp. They are oportunistic eaters. If there's an abundance of algae or other food, they'll eat that and be happy, if there isn't, they'll eat what they can get their pincers on so be weary.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Forgot to link :lol:

Saltwater Aquarium Crabs for Marine Aquariums: Dwarf Red Tip Hermit Crab


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Uhh, Kells? That looks nothing like a dwarf to me. Lol.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Well... all hermits are opportunistic eaters so the info i gave was general to all species 

I guess i forgot to put my glasses on when i was looking at them


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i can agree with opportunistic, at the very least to get a new shell from a snail. this is why IMO hermit crabs arnt the best and i dont like them in my tank, i think i have 2 in my display as i much prefer all different types of snails over hermits or really any crab. i did however order an arrow crab in my clubs group buy this month, they're just too cool for school.


----------



## BuddyRo (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a Red Hairy Leg Crab... He will hunt your snails down... I just took one back to my lfs. They are great but will eat your snails.


----------

